# Classic Committe Proposals



## Belinda (Nov 10, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]These are the Proposals that were presented to the Membership in attendence at Convention and were passed !!! There were only two that will go into effect at Congress this year.. and the rest will *NOT *go into effect until *2010* the two going into effect at Congress are the split between over & under Amateur classes and then the Under Country Pleasure driving.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Section IX Part 10 # 9A Page 199[/SIZE]

Section X Part 13 A #3 Pg. 257 -------------------FAILED

Add: ALL PLEASURE CLASSES TO HAVE THE OPTION TO EITHER HAVE A BOOT AND BASKET , AS THEY NOW HAVE OR THE OPTION OF STIRRUPS AND A DUST APRON

SUBMITTED BY JEANNE BRAGAGNINI

SECTION IX PART 20 A--213 -----------------FAILED

ADD:CLASSIC CARRIAGE DRIVING WILL BE DIVEDED INTO TWO SEPARATE DIVISIONS" CLASSIC COUNTRY PLEASURE CARRIAGE DRIVING AND CLASSIC PLEASURE CARRIAGE DRIVING FOR THE ASPC CONGRESS AND THE DIVISON OF CLASSIC COUNTRY PLEASURE AND CLASSIC PLEASURE CARRIAGE DRIVING WILL BE OPTIONAL FOR ALL LOCAL AND AREA SHOWS.

SUBMITTED BY KAREN SHAW

SECTION IX PART 20 # H PAGE 216------------------FAILED

ADD:CLASSIC CARRIAGE DRIVING WILL BE DIVEDED INTO TWO SEPARATE DIVISIONS" CLASSIC COUNTRY PLEASURE CARRIAGE DRIVING AND CLASSIC PLEASURE CARRIAGE DRIVING FOR THE ASPC CONGRESS AND THE DIVISON OF CLASSIC COUNTRY PLEASURE AND CLASSIC PLEASURE CARRIAGE DRIVING WILL BE OPTIONAL FOR ALL LOCAL AND AREA SHOWS.

SUBMITTED BY KAREN SHAW

SECTION IX PART 10 16 E PAGE 206------------------- PASSED

THERE WILL BE NO FAULTS FOR TOUCHING OF AN OBSTACLE WITH ANY PORTION OF A PONY'S BODY

16 E (3) TOUCHING OF OBSTACLE WITH ANY PORTION OF PONY'S BODY BEHIND STIFLE ----1/2 FAULT

TOUCHING OF OBSTACLE WITH ANY PORTION OF PONY'S BODY IN FRONT OF STIFLE--1 FAULT

SUBMITTED BY BOB SANSEVERE

SECTION IX PART 10 PAGE 191----------------------- PASSED

ADD: WALK TROT FOR YOUTH AGES 11 - 17 OR EXTEND THE AGE FROM 10 YRS & UNDER TO

17 YRS & UNDER..

SUBMITTED BY SHANNON RIFFETT

SECTION IX part 10 16 PAGE 202 ------------ FAILED

DELETE ALL WORDING IN THOSE SECTIONS

ADD : NO WALK THROUGH OF COURSES ARE REQUIRED FOR ALL OPEN AND AMATEUR CLASSES. A WALK THROUGH FOR ALL YOUTH CLASSES IS OPTIONAL AND WILL BE DECIDED BY SHOW MANAGAGEMENT ..

SUBMITTED BY JEANNE BRAGAGNINI

Section IX Part 11 ---Page 222--- Page 225 -- PASSED

-ADD ---- Classic Gelding Foal of Current Year-- in appropriate space and assign class number...

Section IX---Part 12 # H-- -------PASSED

Delete ---

No Post entering of Youth Classes . Neither pony or youth can be changed after the Congress Show Entry closing date.

Reason: Since we do not qualify for Congress , and we allow open classes to Post enter , no reason to Not let the Youth Post enter..

submitted by

Amber Montgomery

Section : Registration -----------FAILED

Delete: Photo Requirements for Registration, transfers and all items currently required for Registration.

submitted by Jeanne McClanahhan

PROPOSAL to add as an OPTIONAL class: CLASSIC AMATEUR HALTER STALLION , MARE & GELDING UNDER-------------------------------------------------------------------------PASSED

PROPOSL to add as an OPTIONAL class: CLASSIC--- AMATEUR HALTER STALLION , MARE & GELDING OVER --------------------------------------------------------------------------PASSED

PROPOSAL to add as an OPTIONAL class: CLASSIC COUNTRY PLEASURE DRIVING AMATEUR, & OPEN UNDER------------------------------------------------------------------------------PASSED


----------



## JourneysEnd (Nov 10, 2008)

Belinda - thanks for the info.

Why does the same person continue to try and elimanate walk throughs every year for the past 3 yrs. It's voted down every time. Can't we end this discussion ?


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 13, 2008)

The biggest reason to try and end the walk-throughs for adults is the time it takes. I have timed the total walk-through times at a couple of shows and they added up to almost 2 hours. Way back when, when we began showing, there were no walk-throughs for anyone. That was part of the 'class' knowing how to do it. Unfortunately, too many show managers, or who ever is making up the course, are not clear on a lot of things. However, even tho I didn't make the proposals, I do which we could do only walk-throughs for kids. If the course is not clear, there is plenty of time to find the steward and have her/him explain what is expected. It would really, really help if the courses were laid out on paper so everyone could understand them.

I really see no reason for jumping and hunter to have to be walked. Every jump is numbered and it's not that hard to read the courses on them.

JMO

Pam


----------



## JourneysEnd (Nov 13, 2008)

horsefeather said:


> The biggest reason to try and end the walk-throughs for adults is the time it takes. I have timed the total walk-through times at a couple of shows and they added up to almost 2 hours. Way back when, when we began showing, there were no walk-throughs for anyone. That was part of the 'class' knowing how to do it. Unfortunately, too many show managers, or who ever is making up the course, are not clear on a lot of things. However, even tho I didn't make the proposals, I do which we could do only walk-throughs for kids. If the course is not clear, there is plenty of time to find the steward and have her/him explain what is expected. It would really, really help if the courses were laid out on paper so everyone could understand them.I really see no reason for jumping and hunter to have to be walked. Every jump is numbered and it's not that hard to read the courses on them.
> 
> JMO
> 
> Pam


The reason Hunter/Jumper courses have to be walked is to see how far you have to go out and turn to line up a jump, etc. If I can't walk a course, I won't do the class.

And as far as obstacles - even the best designed courses have mistakes on top of you need to physically see distances and spaces.

If there's not time to do it right, elimate the classes all together.

Sorry, that's a little harsh. This is a touchy subject for me.

My initial point was, if after three years of presenting this at convention and having it voted down by a huge majority I would think it's safe to assume that those of us who pay to do these classes want the walk throughs.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Nov 14, 2008)

If walk thrus are taking over 2 hours I would think perhaps there is something wrong with the way the course designer is drawing up the course?


----------



## EquestraDreams (Nov 14, 2008)

As an exhibitor of both halter obstacle and jumping classes I think the walk through is definitely needed. Many times the course designer, judges and exhibitors have different ideas of how the obstacle is to be taken and the walk through is the best way of finding out exactly what to do. In jumping, I want to know exactly how much space I have between jumps and how tight the turns are. A typical walk through in my area takes maybe 5 minutes, so not a huge time issue.


----------



## txminipinto (Nov 17, 2008)

This is a sore subject with me as well. As an exhibitor that has multiple horses in obstacle and hunter/jumper, walk thrus are definately needed. And I encourage ANYONE who doesn't think they are needed to attempt the class themselves without one. At EVERY show, and I do 10-15 shows a year, in almost EVERY obstacle, hunter, or jumper class _there are issues that exhibitors and/or JUDGES point out that need to be addressed._ Not only is the walk thru beneficial to the exhibitor but also to the JUDGES who DON'T know the pattern and DON'T know what each obstacle requires. How can you possibly ask an exhibitor to participate in a class where the judges aren't even sure of the pattern? It becomes a free for all.





Frankly, and this is going to rub some people the wrong way, I only hear STEWARDS complaining about walk thrus. I hear some judges (



) and some non-inhand performance exhibitors also complain about the walk-thrus and in hand performance classes in general as well. But what really angers is me is the stewards.....it's part of your job and my clients are paying good money for the fairest shot in these classes. So unless obstacle, hunter, and jumper classes become PERMANENT PATTERNS like showmanship, there needs to be walk thrus.

And if you want to compare us to other associations, they have walk thrus too. In fact, in some associations, you can pay to get course practice the night before.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 20, 2008)

Pam I understand what you are saying, but as an exhibitor for both jumping and obstacle classes, the walk-thrus really benefit me. To a point I understand the pattern, but I still get confused by it on paper. Once I see it in person I'm perfectly fine. I just have to see it to get an idea. Honestly, I think we have 3 problems with these walk-thrus and why they are at times taking 2 hours.

1. People do not go see the pattern before hand. They just wait til the walk-thru. If some people actually went and looked at the pattern, people would understand more on what needs to happen.

2. People are chit chatting during walk-thrus. I can't hear what the stewards are saying. Thats when I have to ask questions. And for some reason everyone has to ask alot of questions about a certain obstacle. Its like listen people. Most of the time discussions like that I have to walk away or I get confused again. We need to listen to the steward.

3. A good drawn out pattern. Thats where we wind up in trouble. Some stewards you can tell just drew it up the night before, and very hard to understand. However, their are some very good stewards out there that has very good patterns, people just needs to see them.


----------



## bingo (Nov 21, 2008)

JMS Miniatures said:


> 3. A good drawn out pattern. Thats where we wind up in trouble. Some stewards you can tell just drew it up the night before, and very hard to understand. However, their are some very good stewards out there that has very good patterns, people just needs to see them.


The steward has nothing to do with the course or the pattern. That is one reason for a walk through. The course designer is able to walk the course with the judges, exhibitors as well as steward and explain how they expect every obstacle to be done. This helps the judges know if it is being done as intended by the course designer.

The steward has nothing to do with this process other then walk with the judges to ensure no one is speaking to them and to make sure the obstacles all fall within the current rules.


----------



## Amy (Nov 23, 2008)

I have always spoken against doing away with walk thru's at convention. I was not there this year. My voice for having walk thrus' is two fold--

1st -- very seldom do you have a walk thru without finding some problem however small.

2. Learning disability is my main concern -- there are learning disabilities that turn visual things around -- if you do a walk thru the picture becomes "real" -- and a person does NOT lose this disability just because they have a 19th birthday.

My grandson won the National Reserve Champion in this class once -- it has always been his most favorite class -- without a walk thru -- he would not likely compete in it anymore-- (who would pay $35.00 for something you can't understand )? AND, if you can not do your favorite thing -- the other things become less appealing in time & soon we will have lost their interest , and possibly their membership altogether.

I do not believe he is the only one with this probelm -- I get quite a large group of supporters at convention when I bring this fact up.


----------

